

Ask HN: What is the state of trust in the Android rooting community? - jl6

I&#x27;ve never followed the rooting community closely. From a distance, it appears reminiscent more of the warez scene than the free-software scene. Is this a flawed perception of mine? I want to know whether following a rooting guide is like installing Ubuntu or like installing a pirated copy of Photoshop.
======
Uncannycod
I'd have to say that it is "like installing Ubuntu". Maybe kids that want to
look all 1337 H4x0R5 make it sound like more than it is (eg. "like installing
a pirated copy of Photoshop"). But what you are essentially doing is
'unlocking your phone'. What would be equal to "installing a pirated copy of
Photoshop" would be to download and install (illegally) an apk of a non-free
(as in beer) program.

